# The Club on the Bike Channel



## DCLane (17 Feb 2017)

I can't see anywhere else to put this - not in the 'cycling on TV' thread anyway.

The Club starts on Wednesday the 22nd of February at 9pm on The Bike Channel. It's on Sky 464, Virgin 552 and Freesat 251: http://bikechannel.co.uk/the-club/

My club (Ravensthorpe CC) is being featured on the 8th March showing, with my 12 year-old roller racing against Ned Boulting in the programme - and in the trailer at 0:18. I can't tell you who wins though ... but it was close. Also there's an interview with Brian Robinson, of TDF fame, who's likely to be out on his regular Saturday ride.



I'm not sure what they've got on the programme but we've children (from Kirklees Cycling Academy) who are riding along-side the Ravensthorpe Ladies section on the ride and a group of nutters going up Holme Moss in the snow and wind. Which included myself and my 12yo - who beat most of us up the hill


----------



## mjr (17 Feb 2017)

I'll probably watch but I am fearing a parade of spandex on road bikes, rather than something reflecting the diversity of cycling clubs. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TissoT (18 Feb 2017)

Thanks for posting . They did film our club last year and re-filmed last month due to a technical problem
There was to much standing around in the cold for me 2hrs in total


----------



## oldroadman (20 Feb 2017)

TissoT said:


> Thanks for posting . They did film our club last year and re-filmed last month due to a technical problem
> There was to much standing around in the cold for me 2hrs in total


Welcome to TV production....


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Mar 2017)

Seen two in the series so far. The first looked like a long and tedious day's filming on a cold day and frankly had me reaching for the fast forward. This week I watched one on the Ripcor club, named after its two founders. Initially put off by the narcissistic naming, it did make for a more interesting programme despite the dreich weather. Liked their jerseys too, especially the pink versions that some of their female members were sporting.


----------



## Too Tyred (5 Sep 2017)

Knew I'd seen this posted on here. I've just got round to seeing this, really good watch!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Sep 2017)

I believe that Bike Channel has now folded. Shame, I was enjoying the cross races they broadcast over last winter.


----------



## BurningLegs (14 Sep 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I believe that Bike Channel has now folded. Shame, I was enjoying the cross races they broadcast over last winter.



That's a real shame. I remember when they launched I was looking forward to watching some of their content, but I don't have Freesat or cable. I assume it's more expensive to launch a channel on Freeview, but I think that's where most of the viewers are!


----------



## mjr (15 Sep 2017)

BurningLegs said:


> That's a real shame. I remember when they launched I was looking forward to watching some of their content, but I don't have Freesat or cable. I assume it's more expensive to launch a channel on Freeview, but I think that's where most of the viewers are!


Yes. Over 18 million Freeview households. Over 2 million Freesat households.


----------



## i hate hills (15 Sep 2017)

Sorry to hear of the channels sad demise. Lot of good programmes on there no matter if you were into road or mtb cycling there was somthing for everyone. Bad times.


----------

